# JLabel Farbe ändern, Problem



## Thespecialone77 (15. Jan 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage und zwar wollte ich ein Fenster mit schwarzem Hintergrund und Roter Schrift erstellen. Doch es klappt nicht, habe schon vieles probiert und ich möchte jetzt auch nicht groß etwas an dem Code ändern.
Mein JLabel wird nicht rot, trotz (pane.setForeground(Color.RED) ) !

Kann mir da jemand helfen ? 
MfG






```
package Fenster;

import java.awt.*;

import javax.swing.*;

public class Fenster extends JFrame {

public static final int HEIGHT = 300;
public static final int WIDTH = 500;

public Fenster(String titel) {
super(titel);
Panel pane = new Panel();
pane.add(new JLabel("Hallo ich bin ROT"));
add(pane);
pane.setForeground(Color.RED);
//farbe geht nicht
pane.setBackground(Color.BLACK);

}

/**
* @param args
*/
public static void main(String[] args) {
// TODO Auto-generated method stub
Fenster erstesFenster= new Fenster ("Schriftzug");

erstesFenster.setSize(WIDTH, HEIGHT);

erstesFenster.setVisible(true);

System.out.println("Funktioniert nicht!");
}

}
```


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Jan 2012)

```
Panel pane = new Panel();
...
pane.setForeground(Color.RED);
//farbe geht nicht
pane.setBackground(Color.BLACK);
```

Hiermit änderst du die Farbe des Panels und nicht des Labels. Wenn, dann musst du schon die Methoden deines Labels aufrufen.


----------



## jgh (15. Jan 2012)

2 Sachen noch, du solltest awt (Panel) und swing (JFrame) nicht zusammen verwenden...

die andere steht in der Konsole:


```
import java.awt.*;

import javax.swing.*;

public class Fenster extends JFrame {

	public static final int HEIGHT = 300;
	public static final int WIDTH = 500;

	public Fenster(String titel) {
		super(titel);
		JPanel pane = new JPanel();
		JLabel label = new JLabel("Hallo ich bin ROT");
		pane.add(label);
		add(pane);
		label.setForeground(Color.RED);
		// farbe geht nicht
		pane.setBackground(Color.BLACK);

	}

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		Fenster erstesFenster = new Fenster("Schriftzug");

		erstesFenster.setSize(WIDTH, HEIGHT);

		erstesFenster.setVisible(true);

		System.out.println("Funktioniert nicht!");
		System.out.println("Alberne Systemausgabe...weil, selbst wenn funktioniert, wird es ausgegeben.");
	}

}
```


----------

